# Tallest buildings by city



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Milan - Italy*

_By structure_
*Garibaldi Towers / UniCredit Tower (Tower A) *
Architect | Pelli Clarke Pelli
Height | 231 m - 758 ft
Completion Year | 2012










































By roof
*Il Dritto/The Straight One/Allianz Tower *
Architects | Arata Isozaki and Andrea Maffei
Height | 209 m - 686 ft
Completion Year | 2015

















































​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Turin - Italy

Grattacielo Regione Piemonte*
Architect | Massimiliano Fuksas
Height | 205 m - 673 ft
Completion Year |


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Nova Lima(Brazil)*
Concórdia Corporate, 172 m/564 f., 44fl.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Beijing - 北京*
China Zun (Beijing CITIC Tower) | 528 m | 109 fl | TFP Farrells, KPF & BIAD









by 电竞中山桥一霸 on 500px









by 小贺ZHANG on 500px









by Brave heart on 500px









by Peng on 500px









北京cbd by 吾二先森, on 500px









by 和风 on 500px




​


----------



## AereonWong (Jun 19, 2021)

We will have the tallest tower in South East Asia with PNB Merdeka 118 Tower!
And 2nd tallest in the world with PNB Merdeka 118 Tower in Malaysia.
This is the July Updates.


----------



## la_parca (Jun 4, 2012)

I like the idea of this thread, is strange that dont have more attention

The top 5 Argentinian cities in the ranking of tallests

1 - Buenos Aires - Alvear Tower - 235m - 54fl








Source

2- Rosario - Torres Dolfines Guarani - 141m - 45fl









Source

3- Cordoba - Torre Capitalinas 1 - 129.2m - 37fl










Source

4- Mar del Plata - Edificio Demetrio Eliades - 125m - 45fl










Source

5- Posadas - Torre del Cerro - 108m - 29fl










Source


----------



## hipi(sk) (Jul 2, 2007)

Bratislava pop 450k metro 650k:

Nivy tower 125m: 


















Soon to be beaten by Eurovea tower 168m:


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

Boston - John Hancock Tower, the original all glass mirrored tower from 1976, 790' (241m). Height does not include antennas on top.

IMG_0513 by David Z, on Flickr

IMG_8971 by David Z, on Flickr

IMG_1864 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## AereonWong (Jun 19, 2021)

PNB Merdeka 118 Tower Spire Close Up Edition for August 2021 Update
This would be the world 2nd tallest tower in the world once completed


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

IThomas said:


> *Turin - Italy*
> 
> Piedmont Region Headquarters | 205 m | 42 fl | Massimiliano Fuksas
> 
> ...


so lonely 😭 😭


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Warsaw,Poland: Varso Tower 310m, 53 fl.*


Architectural310 mRoof236 m 


*
















*

Krzysiek_Gie


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Wrocław ,Poland Sky Tower 212m, 51 fl.*

Antenna spire212 m Roof206 m (676 ft










by Wrocław Nocą









Explore Poland









Michał Syniec


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Gdańsk, Poland *
*Olivia Star, 35 fl, 156 m Roof , Antenna spire 180 m.*











Michał Cirzon


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Katowice Poland KTW 133m, 31fl*

















*Bonus1*


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Szczecin Poland, Hanza Tower 128m. 28 fl*








zachodniopomorskie


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Kraków, Poland ,*
*Unity Tower 102,5m , 27 fl.







*



Warsztat Architekta










Drone Berry


----------



## AereonWong (Jun 19, 2021)

Latest update on PNB Merdeka 118 Tower


----------



## AereonWong (Jun 19, 2021)

Latest update on PNB Merdeka 118 Tower; Is the Spire revealing the final form at the tip?


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*EUROPE TOWER, VILNIUS *


Began2002​ Finished2004​Floor Count33​Floor Area17,300 m²​



Antenna153Roof129​


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*PILSOTAS, KLAIPĖDA*

 Began2005​ Finished2007​Floor Count34​Units / Rooms160​

Roof112​


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

by the way, I find so gorgeous the tallest building in Argentina
alvear tower 235m
















Alvear Tower l BUENOS AIRES l 235m l 54fl


Alvear Tower Buenos Aires, Argentina. HEIGHT: 235m / 711 ft FLOORS: 54 COMPLETION: 2019 ARCHITECT: PfZ Architects Located at Boulevard Azucena Villaflor 559, on dock 2 of Puerto Madero. With its 235 meters high, it is the tallest tower in Argentina. It has 189 residences ranging from 90 to...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

tallest building in Dongying, china
















DONGYING | World Finance Center | 215m | 48 fl | U/C


http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/building/dongying-world-finance-center/31637 2018-05-12 by csgl2010




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

one more photo about torre platina 220, são paulo
















São Paulo (SP)


VLP e onibus p mim é a mesma coisa, ideal é VLT




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

*Haifa ,Israel*

The Sail Tower

Height (tip)
152.50 m
Height (architectural)
137.20 m


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

*Beer Sheva , Israel *

M Tower

Height (tip)
130.00 m
Height (architectural)
130.00 m


----------



## Salesen (Feb 15, 2014)

*Gold Coast, Australia*

Q1 Tower | 322.5 m | 78 floors (+2 basement floors)









.
.


----------



## Salesen (Feb 15, 2014)

*Darwin, Australia*

Evolution on Gardiner | 100 m | 33 floors









.
.







​


----------



## Salesen (Feb 15, 2014)

*Melbourne, Australia*

Australia 108 | 318.7 m | 101 floors plus 1 underground









.
.







​


----------



## Salesen (Feb 15, 2014)

*North Sydney, Australia*

1 Denison | 156 m | 39 floors









.
.







​


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

^^^^^^^^
so gorgeous, 1 Denison should be a 200-meter building


----------



## Salesen (Feb 15, 2014)

*Perth, Australia*

Central Park | 249 m | 51 floors









.
.







​


----------



## Salesen (Feb 15, 2014)

*Newcastle, Australia*

Novotel Newcastle Beach | 56.7 m | 16 floors









.
.







​


----------



## Salesen (Feb 15, 2014)

*Townsville, Australia*

Hotel Grand Chancellor Townsville | 76 m | 23 floors










.
.







​


----------



## Salesen (Feb 15, 2014)

*Sydney, Australia*

Sydney Tower (observation) | 309 m | 19 floors












Crown Sydney (building) | 271.3 m | 75 floors









.
.







​


----------



## Salesen (Feb 15, 2014)

*Canberra, Australia*

High Society Towers | 113 m (Tower 1) & 100 m (Tower 2) | 27 floors 









.
.







​


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Salesen said:


> *Sydney, Australia*
> 
> Sydney Tower (observation) | 309 m | 19 floors
> 
> ...


That's just a television tower. If I were to list Germany's TV towers here, the rank would look quite different.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Livorno - Italy*

*Grattacielo di Piazza Matteotti*
Architect | Giovanni Michelucci
Height | 96 m - 315 ft
Completion Year | 1966 (project 1956)






































​


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

New tallest in Stuttgart 

*Tallest buildings by city in Germany


Frankfurt am Main (Hesse)*

Commerzbank Tower | 259m (300m with antenna) | 56 fl

Frankfurt, Bethmannstraße, Blick zur Commerzbank (view of the Commerzbank) by HEN-Magonza, auf Flickr

*Bonn (NRW)*

Post Tower | 162.5m | 41 fl

Godesburg by Guenter KONZ-BEYER, Bad Erlach, auf Flickr

*Cologne (NRW)*

Kölnturm | 148.5m (165.5m with antenna) | 43 fl

KölnTurm by Helge Winter, auf Flickr

*Bremerhaven (Bremen)*

Atlantic Hotel Sail City | 147m (86 excluding its spire) | 23 fl

ATLANTIC Hotel SAIL City, Bremerhaven (Deutschland) by Lothar Monshausen, auf Flickr

*Munich (Bavaria)*

Uptown München | 146m | 38 fl

O2 Tower (3:4) by Thomas Cloer, auf Flickr

*Jena (Thuringia) *

Jentower | 144.5m (159.6m with antenna) | 32 fl

Jentower Jena by Christian Haecker, auf Flickr

*Leipzig (Saxony)*

City Hochhaus | 142.5m (155m with antenna) | 34 fl

Leipzig - City-Hochhaus by Sascha Schröder, auf Flickr

*Nürnberg (Bavaria)*

Business Tower Nürnberg | 135m | 34 fl

Business-Tower - Nürnberg by Stefan, auf Flickr

*Essen (NRW)*

Westenergie-Turm (former RWE-Turm) | 127m (162m with antenna) | 30 fl

Essen - Aalto und RWE-Turm by Friedhelm Bick, auf Flickr

*Berlin (Berlin)*

Park Inn Berlin | 125m (149,5m wit antennas) | 41 fl








by https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/User:Dr._Chriss

Treptowers | 125m | 32 fl








by Axel Mauruszat, Wikimedia Commons

*Düsseldorf (NRW)*

ARAG-Turm | 125m | 32 fl

ARAG-Tower by pittigliani2005, auf Flickr

*Offenbach (Hesse)*

City Tower | 120m (140m with antenna) | 32 fl

Offenbacher City Tower by Oliver Weiner, auf Flickr

*Lübeck (Schleswig-Holstein)*

Maritim Travemünde | 119m | 35 fl

Travemünde by Oliver Laskowsky, auf Flickr

*Augsburg (Bavaria)*

Augsburg Hotelturm | 115m (167m with antenna) | 35 fl

Hoteltum Augsburg by osti_1, auf Flickr

*Hamburg (Hamburg)*

Elbphilharmonie | 110m | 26 fl

Hamburg -Elbphilharmonie by Norbert Wegner, auf Flickr

*Fellbach (Baden-Württemberg)*

Schwabenlandtower | 107m | 34 fl (On hold)








by https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/User:MTheiler (CC BY-SA 4.0)

*Mannheim (Baden-Württemberg)*

Collini-Center | 102m | 32 fl








by https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/User:Randy43

*Chemnitz (Saxony)*

Mercure Hotel Kongress Chemnitz | 97m | 29 fl

Mercure Hotel Kongress Chemnitz by Event Hotels, auf Flickr

*Mainz (Rhineland-Palatinate)*

Bonifazius Türme | 94.7m | 24 fl

Ohne Titel by Dirk, auf Flickr

*Hanover (Lower Saxony)*

Hochhaus der Stadtwerke | 92m | 23 fl

Ihme-Zentrum by pittigliani2005, auf Flickr

*Dortmund (NRW)*

RWE-Turm | 91m (100m with antenna) | 21 fl








by https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/User:Mbdortmund

*Potsdam (Brandenburg)*

Stern-Plaza | 91m | 24 fl








source: ebay-kleinanzeigen.de

*Stuttgart (Baden-Württemberg)*

Porsche Design Tower | 90m | 25 fl








by Alexander Migl (CC BY-SA 4.0)

*Bochum (NRW)*

Exzenterhaus | 89m | 23 fl

Exzenterhaus Bochum (1 von 1) by Michael Stauffenberg, auf Flickr

*Frankfurt/Oder (Brandenburg)*

Oderturm | 89m | 25 fl

Der Oderturm by Brianne Markowski, auf Flickr


CityBuilding NameHeightFrankfurt/MainCommerzbank Tower259.0 mBonnPost tower162.5 mKölnKölnturm148.5 mBremerhavenAtlantic Hotel Sail City147.0 mMünchenUptown München146.0 mJenaJentower144.5 mLeipzigCity Hochhaus142.5 mNürnbergBusiness Tower135.0 mEssenWestenergie-Turm127.0 mBerlinPark Inn & Treptowers125.0 mDüsseldorfARAG-Tower125.0 mOffenbachCity tower120.0 mLübeck (Travemünde)Maritim Travemünde119.0 mAugsburgHotelturm Augsburg115.0 mHamburgElbphilharmonie110.0 mFellbachSchwabenlandtower107.0 mMannheimCollini-Center102.0 mTimmendorfer StrandMaritim ClubHotel101.0 mChemnitzMercure Kongress Hotel 97.0 mBielefeldTelekom Hochhaus 95.5 mMainzBonifazius-Türme 95.0 mHannoverStadtwerke Hochhaus 92.0 mDortmundRWE-Turm 91.0 mPotsdamStern-Plaza 91.0 mStuttgartPorsche Design Tower90.0 mBraunschweigPosthochhaus 90.0 mBochumExzenterhaus 89.0 mFrankfurt/OderOderturm 89.0 mEschbornDB Corporate Center A 89.0 mLangenAlpha-Hochhaus87.0 mSchleswigWikingturm 85.0 mKielWohnturm Kurt-Schumacher-Platz (Weißer Riese) 85.0 mBüsumHochhaus Büsum 85.0 mKaiserslauternRathaus Kaiserslautern 84.0 mBremenWeser-Tower 82.0 mUlmUniversum Center 82.0 mNeu-IsenburgFrankfurter Straße 184 82.0 mKarlsruheLandesversicherungsanstalt Baden-Württemberg 82.0 mWolfsburgTheodor-Heuss-Straße 74 82.0 mKoblenzVerwaltungsgebäude Debeka-Versicherungen 80.0 mErlangenLanger Johann 80.0 mRostockWiro Hochhaus 77.0 mPforzheimSparkasse Pforzheim 75.0 mHalle/SaaleAm Bruchsee 12 73.0 mDuisburgCitibank Tower 72.0 mLudwigsburgWüstenrot-Hochhaus 72.0 mLörrachLörracher Rathaus 72.0 m


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

*Brumunddal*
*Mjøstårnet 85.4m








































link：Mjøstårnet - The Skyscraper Center*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

republic buildings, canberra
113m 
















BELCONNEN - #Construction: Republic - 32st/113m &amp...


Further to my previous post, Geocon put up these pics a few weeks ago https://www.linkedin.com/posts/geocon-canberra-_republic-belconnen-canberra-activity-6577346930752446464-5MFc. Slightly older pics but great views of site. Why can't more developers put out similar imagery as a...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------

